# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Spiritual entities on the dream plane

## bust113

_Some people may know of Hyu's thread:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/recurr...er-dcs-106461/

People have decided to create a new thread for the subject, so I decided to do it.

Now this thread is to discuss anything about anyone like Yuya._

----------


## SaiC

If I recall right, a plane is a two-dimensional space, or field which summarizes location with same properties, and thus a noun. What M3sterneugit means is, that dreams take place in another reality, named the dream plane, and he wants to discuss/ research dream-characters which are not part of our imagination. I think this thread is really misplaced in the research area, it fits much better in the "beyond dreaming"-section.

----------


## Rawracookie

The "astrailial plane" is in Australia. lol

Anyways, one way to put it is a reality atop ours that forces that are beyond what we know to be "physical" exist.

And now: (lol what is real)

Anyways, dream characters that are outside our mind. One such character may be the Yuya of Hyu. Hyu reports that he asked Yuya how long they knew each other. Yuya replied "Alot longer than he thought." Hyu was thinking "before he was born."

One concept to relate this to is past lives and reincarnation. Or maybe this life is an intermediate life in our life somewhere else. Such as Haven/Riven.

----------


## guitardreamer

Well, I posted this on the other topic (Hyu's) and I thought I'd post it here.
Recently, I've been having dreams with a  little grey female kitten. I don't know her name. She sometimes has wings that are blue/green and a little transparent. She almost always looks the same. She always stays very close to me and I realize that she also isn't at the beginning of the dream. Such as a few nights ago: I had been on a trip with my father and I appeared in a purple tunnel with the kitten in my hands. In that dream, she was my baby. One more recent: I don't know where I was, but there was a bunny and "my" kitten appeared. They were best friends and she talked to the bunny. The bunny did not speak. Even a few months ago I dreamed about her. The dream with "mystical cats". She was laying on the ground with her blue/green wings behind her. When I wake up from dreams with her in them, I feel very attached to her and I don't want to leave her. I always want her to be in my dreams. 
Comments?

----------


## Rawracookie

Could be similar to what Hyu has.

----------


## guitardreamer

kay. =3 meow

----------


## Rawracookie

E= mrrrrow!

I speak kittenese as well.

----------


## Wristblade56

Alright, let's put down what we know. we gotta get organized.

Yuya is an entity that has appeared in Hyu's dreams. she seems intelligent and some of the techniques she has tought Hyu work for others. she seems to have known Hyu before he lived. she claims to have been the Goddess of water at one time. she has openly defied Hyu when he tried to disspell her, and can read his thoughts. her sense of presence is far greater than an ordinary DC.

Feel free to correct and/or add to this. I know next to nothing about Selene, so someone else is gonna have to insert her info.

----------


## bust113

_I am almost certain that the whole Yuya and Selene thing is following the criteria for my Homelanders Theory, found here. I am not finished it yet, but I will work on that right after posting this._

----------


## nina

Deleted off topic and moved to BD.

----------


## Rawracookie

Moving on...

Neugit, I don't understand how you came about your Homelander's theory. Is it like, when you suddenly are reminded of some random old memory? You understand it all at once intuitively but you have yet to go over the memory with your mind. Do you think something external game it to you? You kind of say "That was one of the things not given to me."

I find it an interesting and compelling theory. I suppose, if true, one day we might find out.

Anyways, I did some research on reincarnation which fits with some things. If classical reincarnation is correct, is there new souls made for new growths in population, or do only some have a soul?

----------


## guitardreamer

off topic randomness: lol you should read my DJ Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource - guitardreamer - Dream Journals its kinda funny what kinda dreams I've had.

and...To be fully honest, I don't believe in reincarnation just to let you guys know, I'm not judging you if you do, though... lol that was random too wasn't it?

(Mrow miaow =3 I speak cattish fluidly!)

----------


## KristaNicole07

MIIISTERNEUGIT-Very interesting theory, it makes a lot of sense. It reminds me a lot of how I think about life; that this is our, as you put it, "secondary" life, and our real life is elsewhere, where love and peace reign. 

On topic to this thread, your theory really seems to fit in with Hyu's Yuya, and possibly even Nomad's Selene. You say that all this just occurred to you one day, like a memory?

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by KristaNicole07


MIIISTERNEUGIT-Very interesting theory, it makes a lot of sense. It reminds me a lot of how I think about life; that this is our, as you put it, "secondary" life, and our real life is elsewhere, where love and peace reign. 

On topic to this thread, your theory really seems to fit in with Hyu's Yuya, and possibly even Nomad's Selene. You say that all this just occurred to you one day, like a memory?



Yes, and Hyu and Yuya's thread is what brought up the idea to post it on the internet, it just took a while for me to get around to it.

My Homelanders Theory came to me like a memory, but as if I repressed it a long time ago. When I say "That was not given to me" I mean that it wasn't in that part of the memory. As I said that we can recall the base of some memories (Only the idea of it, not any people, places, etcetera that are in it), it seems as though this Theory (I hate that word) was a thing that my brain thought might be important info to continue with the current situation. It was wrong though._

----------


## Rawracookie

Interesting. Although "hypothesis" is a more correct word than "theory." Hypothesis is like an educated guess and a theory has some experiments and evidence behind it. "Beliefs" is what I think you are kind of going for.

Although, sometimes we need some anecdotal evidence before we can start the real science. I'm not sure how far our science can get us in these fields for now.

----------


## KristaNicole07

I think that things like this transcend science, at least science as we know it today. And I think that's ok, something doesn't need to be scientifically proven to be real. At least, that's my opinion.  :smiley:

----------


## Rawracookie

That's true. Gravity was "real" (lol what is real) before it was proven, or so, by science.

Perhaps someday we will discover or disprove this general concept by science.

----------


## bust113

_I added a very important part to the theory that I forgot to put in before. So if you care, please skim over it._

----------


## Baron Samedi

Interesting theory. I think realities are a lot more fluid than that, without so many hard and fast rules.

I have many parallel existences I am aware of... in one I am dreaming this life from two hundred years in the future, in another I am a monarch of Hell, in another I live on the Green Moon....

Anyway... I encourage everyone who finds this topic interesting to find their dream guide, and ask them the questions.

----------


## Rawracookie

That's an important difference. That might mean Hyu and Nomad might be at a turning point in their "lives." Primary lives, I guess.

It's also a direction that we can go in (on a not entirely properly scientific) to study this theory. I'm not sure how much proof can be found in this, but it is something to do (at ALL).





> Interesting theory. I think realities are a lot more fluid than that, without so many hard and fast rules.
> 
> I have many parallel existences I am aware of... in one I am dreaming this life from two hundred years in the future, in another I am a monarch of Hell, in another I live on the Green Moon....
> 
> Anyway... I encourage everyone who finds this topic interesting to find their dream guide, and ask them the questions.



Wow, you do all that in your dreams? That's cool.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by WakingNomad


Interesting theory. I think realities are a lot more fluid than that, without so many hard and fast rules.

I have many parallel existences I am aware of... in one I am dreaming this life from two hundred years in the future, in another I am a monarch of Hell, in another I live on the Green Moon....

Anyway... I encourage everyone who finds this topic interesting to find their dream guide, and ask them the questions.



They aren't such sharp rules, they are just like gravity.

And I have been trying to have a lucid dream since in found Hyu's thread in January to find my tie. I have had one lucid, but I couldn't think strait to do anything I wanted._

----------


## Baron Samedi

> They aren't such sharp rules, they are just like gravity.
> 
> And I have been trying to have a lucid dream since in found Hyu's thread in January to find my tie. I have had one lucid, but I couldn't think strait to do anything I wanted.



Just be patient with yourself. This has been a lifetime journey for me that will continue on into eternity. There is no destination. Try to find your "tie" in a non-lucid dream through dream incubation.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That's an important difference. That might mean Hyu and Nomad might be at a turning point in their "lives." Primary lives, I guess.
> 
> It's also a direction that we can go in (on a not entirely properly scientific) to study this theory. I'm not sure how much proof can be found in this, but it is something to do (at ALL).
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you do all that in your dreams? That's cool.



Yes. In Nichiren Buddhism we teach that we exist in 3000 realms in a single moment of life.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by WakingNomad


Just be patient with yourself. This has been a lifetime journey for me that will continue on into eternity. There is no destination. Try to find your "tie" in a non-lucid dream through dream incubation.



Ok, but didn't Hyu say that he only met Yuya in one non-lucid? What about you and Selene?_

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ok, but didn't Hyu say that he only met Yuya in one non-lucid? What about you and Selene?



 I first remember meeting her in meditations, then dreams. Then I had dreams of childhood dreams with her.

----------


## Hukif

Something like "Lets go to the koi pond and get a group healing, come get me at place and we can go from there" something like that.

Oh, for WILD to be a WILD, you have to fall asleep, it is tricky since as you said, at its baby stages it is deep thought, but as you get deeper and deeper into it, it will become a dream. It is just more tricky, a lot more. But it isn't all that hit-or-miss at the start.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hukif


Something like "Lets go to the koi pond and get a group healing, come get me at place and we can go from there" something like that.

Oh, for WILD to be a WILD, you have to fall asleep, it is tricky since as you said, at its baby stages it is deep thought, but as you get deeper and deeper into it, it will become a dream. It is just more tricky, a lot more. But it isn't all that hit-or-miss at the start.



Ok then, I am not really the master of LDing. Though once I master both of these induction techniques and find any of these DCs I will examine any differences they will impose on the DCs, and I would urge others to as well. You know, just in case._

----------


## Hukif

Everyone should post it in a locked-place where you can't see the posts of the others, and then un-lock it after a year, that would be cool to see.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hukif


Everyone should post it in a locked-place where you can't see the posts of the others, and then un-lock it after a year, that would be cool to see.



Like we each find DCs thereof, and post various details and adventures of such?_

----------


## Hukif

Yup, sounds fun and can serve to see if DCs behave similarly with different dreamers/dreams/personalities, and if not, still fun!

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hukif


Yup, sounds fun and can serve to see if DCs behave similarly with different dreamers/dreams/personalities, and if not, still fun!



Yea, we should do that. But have a yearly one, and one that is revealed every month._

----------


## Hukif

True, it would be a pain to read a whole year of dreaming... like separate it by how important the dreamer think it feels. Week, month, year. Not much, some, much, something like that, don't know.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Hukif


True, it would be a pain to read a whole year of dreaming... like separate it by how important the dreamer think it feels. Week, month, year. Not much, some, much, something like that, don't know.



Yea, would we be able to do that?_

----------


## Hukif

Maybe, don't think DV can be used for that though, too difficult to implement. Easier to just save the stuff in a word-archive and then post it all at once at a random site. Not like the lock matters much, people can communicate outside of it so word is just as useful.

----------


## bust113

_Hmm, on the DS topic, we should ALL master LDing every night, find these DCs, then decide to all DS one night, meet at a certain place, don't plan anything put where you are going to meet, and get a closer understanding on if it is true or not. Oh yea, try to hold back on posting about our DCs until after the test._

----------


## Suicideking

> Hmm, on the DS topic, we should ALL master LDing every night, find these DCs, then decide to all DS one night, meet at a certain place, don't plan anything put where you are going to meet, and get a closer understanding on if it is true or not. Oh yea, try to hold back on posting about our DCs until after the test.



thats like saying lets go on vacation together in the Bahamas but everyone pick a random island, we would probably not see each other. i have a theory to prove it though. You say where we are going to meet, then you will ask a question to that person, they will say an answer. Vice versa. We all go on a chat room together and at once, post our results. Therefore the data can not be distorted, if someone does not remember then they are dismissed from the chatroom and the experiment. However, if you supposedly "see them," this does not disprove DSing but only proves that DC's can still be there while in a DS realm or plane.

----------


## Suicideking

Now to disprove it. How can you DS with someone that lives 6 time zones away from you? It does not make sense to how how a person like nomad that lives in Hawaii and Hyu, who lives in the EU, could possibly DS because they are sleeping at different times. And also, Mister, earlier you said that the brain maybe able to give off and receive signals from other brains like wireless devices do. Remember that these devices use radio waves to communicate, and our brains would have to also. If that was the case we would all have brain tumors by the time we were 10 years old. That dose of radiation everyday would be fatal.

----------


## Maria92

> Now to disprove it. How can you DS with someone that lives 6 time zones away from you? It does not make sense to how how a person like nomad that lives in Hawaii and Hyu, who lives in the EU, could possibly DS because they are sleeping at different times. And also, Mister, earlier you said that the brain maybe able to give off and receive signals from other brains like wireless devices do. Remember that these devices use radio waves to communicate, and our brains would have to also. If that was the case we would all have brain tumors by the time we were 10 years old. That dose of radiation everyday would be fatal.



nope.jpg

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Suicideking


Now to disprove it. How can you DS with someone that lives 6 time zones away from you? It does not make sense to how how a person like nomad that lives in Hawaii and Hyu, who lives in the EU, could possibly DS because they are sleeping at different times. And also, Mister, earlier you said that the brain maybe able to give off and receive signals from other brains like wireless devices do. Remember that these devices use radio waves to communicate, and our brains would have to also. If that was the case we would all have brain tumors by the time we were 10 years old. That dose of radiation everyday would be fatal.



1. I have put some deep thought into the fact that REM may not line up, or that they may not even be sleeping at the same time. A possible thing would be, when you decide to have a SD the subconscious part of your brains communicate and decide the basic details of the dream, then when you are dreaming you fill in any gaps that may exist (leading to some different details in each others dreams).

Another possible explanation is that 1) Your brains communicate while dreaming to actually truly share the dream 2) The person who would have dream't first created all of the details, then sent it to the other person, pretty much just showing them your dream.

Yet another possible explanation is that maybe the human mind has some way of sending data to different times (Scientifically not the most likely), and would explain psychics and DejaVu.



2. What if the brain uses some other way of transmitting the information that we haven't discovered yet. It could be ultra fast, able to send extreme amounts of data at once, and be able to send data to different times for all we know. This possibility would disprove "Well we don't detect any transmissions from human brains".



Just to be sure, you believe in these possibilities, but you are posting a skeptical point of view as well to preserve the point of this thread?



Also, in my previous post I said to meet at a certain place, so yeeeeaaaaaaa._

----------


## Suicideking

Mario92:.............you got me there

Mister: stepping back from my devils advocate POV i do agree that the dream plane is just a collaboration of thoughts humans throw into the plane every night, thats why dreams dont make sense and are never lined up correctly with anything, (I.E. i had a dream of cavemen shooting shotguns at zombies) someone dream'pt of zombies, another cavemen, and a last thought of shotguns. Then my soul went into the plane and contributed a nonsensical storm of ideas to the dream and I eventually woke-up. As heavily non-spiritual entities now, (humans nowadays dont really believe in anything spiritual I.E. atheists and what not) most spirits are not very fined tuned that come from Earth, as we have forgotten about them during our daily lives. As a result most of us act like spiritual babies when it comes to ideas and expression on a higher level then the physical. 

Back to my non-believer standpoint: You still cant prove anything when it comes to communication. Is a ring going to go off in my head and say "You got Thoughts!"  

*P.S. please dont take anything personally that I say while in my Non-believer POV.*  (Im trying to be the best asshole i can be to try and prove you guys wrong)

----------


## Hukif

Excuse me but atheist limit themselves to not believing in a god. Spirits, souls, dragons and the rest can be part of their beliefs.

----------


## Rawracookie

Hooray for agnosticism, believer in "fuck this I just don't know sheeaht."

Anyways, I'm having weak LD's more frequently. Once I train myself up to more vivid and controlled LD's I can "test" some of these things.

Also, the wireless stuff. It doesn't have to be radio waves. All electromagnetic waves (also called light) such as radio, infrared, etc can be used for wireless communication. For instance, wifi and bluetooth are microwaves. 

File:EM spectrum.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## saltyseedog

> Hooray for agnosticism, believer in "fuck this I just don't know sheeaht."



My friend was actually just telling me what agnosticism was a few days ago. I think thats the best way to look at everything. Just see everything as a mystery rather than deciding a belief and just not questioning anything anymore and forgetting about it. People act like they know everything already and they just sit back like there's nothing more to learn.

----------


## Rawracookie

Of course, all sides (lolwut? sides? we're all human, right?) can be closed minded and stubborn at times. It's just that the extremes get all the bad rap for it.

Here's a poem I like: YouTube - Tim Minchin&#39;s Storm the Animated Movie

"I'll be embarrassed as hell, but I'LL CHANGE MY MIND." or so...

----------


## Maria92

> My friend was actually just telling me what agnosticism was a few days ago. I think thats the best way to look at everything. Just see everything as a mystery rather than deciding a belief and just not questioning anything anymore and forgetting about it. People act like they know everything already and they just sit back like there's nothing more to learn.



Fuck this debate again. Agnosticism isn't a belief, it's a factor in belief, or the lack thereof. >.>

----------


## Wristblade56

what i was gonna do to prove Shared Dreaming was do it with someone with more experience, tell them my real name in the dream, then ask them what my real name is in RL.

----------


## bust113

_




			
				"If it's not real
You can't hold it in your hand head
You can't feel it with your heart
And I won't believe it
But if it's true
You can see it with your eyes
Oh even in the dark"
			
		


You are probably wondering "Why did you post these random words?". Well, they are from a song ("Brick by Boring Brick" by Paramore), and they demonstrate my views on everything. I bet you are waiting for an explanation, I will put one below in spoilers, but I want you to try to figure it out first.








---A while later---







Spoiler for Explanation: 



"Real" simply means what you see it to be, how you perceive it.

When you are dreaming, everything you see is "real" because technically it does exist in some form, and you perceive it.

That said, are these DCs real? Hell yeah. Are they spiritual? We don't know.
That said, are you actually real? We don't know (for sure). We could all be inside a dream, and it will be absolutely impossible to prove it wrong. We could never know.


Spoiler for Insanity (Not part of my point): 



So, what if like these DCs (assume that they are real entities for the moment) we are characters inside a dream, some of us entities like these DCs, some just imagined fake characters, and maybe or maybe not; a dreamer, a person that contains and controls these characters.




Yes I know, at this point I have gone off topic and have definitely shown you I am not an entirely sane person. But just try to understand what I mean, that we do have to slightly change our way of thinking to start trying to uncover the truth about these entities.


_

----------


## Hukif

I don't see how that makes you insane, so long as you don't see it as a 100% fact and try to shove it down peoples throat...
In fact, I think of all DCs as real while dreaming, because in a dream, me as well as them are but parts of my brain (Yeah, I believe that), and as such, everyone is equal to me. That includes non-human DC of course, which is one of the reasons why I tend to kill human DC.

----------


## Wristblade56

> You are probably wondering "Why did you post these random words?". Well, they are from a song ("Brick by Boring Brick" by Paramore), and they demonstrate my views on everything. I bet you are waiting for an explanation, I will put one below in spoilers, but I want you to try to figure it out first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---A while later---
> ...



*clutches head* ARGH!!!!!!! i'm getting tired of trying to figure this out. it's especially difficult when you only have a lucid dream like once or twice a month, coupled with the fact that most of my LDs are semi-lucids, and i can't even remember to try and do my goals. i'm considering just going back to my old belief, dreams are dreams and reality is reality, the two can never mix.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


*clutches head* ARGH!!!!!!! i'm getting tired of trying to figure this out. it's especially difficult when you only have a lucid dream like once or twice a month, coupled with the fact that most of my LDs are semi-lucids, and i can't even remember to try and do my goals. i'm considering just going back to my old belief, dreams are dreams and reality is reality, the two can never mix.



Hey try having a lucid every 3 months, when you dedicate almost every waking second to it and fail every night. I attempted to WILD exactly 9 times this morning, but kept falling asleep before even hitting SP.

Though I am going to try again in an hour or so when my mind is completely awake, lets hope I succeed and find my SDC (I think thats what we should call it "Special Dream Character", because they are special on some level)._

----------


## Suicideking

Mister: I completely agree that rem sleep and dreams don't line up. I take naps for a hour on he weekends sometimes  and have dreams. Kinda freaks me out to be honest. And yes I also having a problem having lucids.

----------


## Hukif

Pfft, try going at it for 8 years with 0 success and dedicating all  your free time on it, that is everything but school time.
ALso, I totally thought the SDC was Super DC lol

----------


## Aaeull

I think if you sleep for longer periods of time you increase the probability of spontaneous lucid dreams or recognizing that you are dreaming.

For anyone who is struggling I'd recommend sleeping a regular nights sleep (7-9 hrs or so, depending on who you are) and then wake up naturally. After you wake up think about the last dream you where in, think about the environment and what you were doing. Now, stop thinking. Let your mind drift back into sleep, and let your consciousness of this 'reality' drift back into the dreaming plane. Hopefully, you'll show up where you left off in your most recent dream and hopefully you recognize this and then become partially lucid. I think the trick is _not concentrating_ too hard while you are in 'waking' reality -- let your mind comfortably drift back to 'dreaming' reality. Too much focus in 'waking' reality will keep you grounded in 'waking' reality, whereas if you try to shift more of your focus or _consciousness_ towards your 'dreaming' reality then you will become more aware.

*Back to the DC thing:* I think it would be interesting if we all work together to find a "special" dream character, then after we have a few legitimate options we could vote on which "special" dream character to interact with. After we decide our target (for the month) we will all try to contact this dream character and we will record our experiences (privately) for that month then after the month is over we would release details at the same time to see if they match up. This, to me, would be most 'scientific,' though I despise that word. It also would be a good idea to try to get information about what 'dream plane' we are operating on while lucid dreaming, if we can find a name to our location that would be helpful.

Let me know what you think, guys (and girls).

----------


## bust113

_I award you the "Scientists science award of scientific science" due to your scientific contributions to this rather unscientific thread that supposed to scientific.

Yea, that is probably the best way to learn about these DCs.

On the LD suggestion, that is good for when you can sleep in in the morning. But if you are like me and have to get up early, I think quickly getting up in the middle of the night to WILD is the best._

----------


## Aaeull

I'm a molecular biology major, so I know a thing or two about science. I appreciate the award. Hopefully no bad connotations come along with such a prestigious mark.  :smiley: 

Also yea, I agree with you. That method I described only works for people without responsibilities who want to 'waste' a day sleeping..

Waking up in the middle of the night works, but I get cranky  :smiley:

----------


## bust113

_Here is my unofficial award:



You've earned it.


So, as said many times, lets get our LDing butts in gear and dream up some special DCs.

P.S. I think Dreamviews should make an official award thing like above._

----------


## saltyseedog

So like have any of you guys had any interesting dreams with weird dcs or even some character you encountered who might be another entity? Ya know you dream every night even if your not lucid. And this shit happens when your not lucid to. Just normally non lucid dreams (at least for me) have crazy interesting stories, where as in most of my lucids I just sit around and do nothing or smoke weed or something.

----------


## Hukif

Does getting rid of the trauma caused by the curse on my DG count?

----------


## Wristblade56

> I think if you sleep for longer periods of time you increase the probability of spontaneous lucid dreams or recognizing that you are dreaming.
> 
> For anyone who is struggling I'd recommend sleeping a regular nights sleep (7-9 hrs or so, depending on who you are) and then wake up naturally. After you wake up think about the last dream you where in, think about the environment and what you were doing. Now, *stop thinking*. Let your mind drift back into sleep, and let your consciousness of this 'reality' drift back into the dreaming plane. Hopefully, you'll show up where you left off in your most recent dream and hopefully you recognize this and then become partially lucid. I think the trick is _not concentrating_ too hard while you are in 'waking' reality -- let your mind comfortably drift back to 'dreaming' reality. Too much focus in 'waking' reality will keep you grounded in 'waking' reality, whereas if you try to shift more of your focus or _consciousness_ towards your 'dreaming' reality then you will become more aware.



thus you have my problem. if i read you right, then i can't do that technique because i never remember a time where i wasn't thinking about SOMETHING. i can't clear my head of thoughts, i've tried. whenever i try to i end up thinking about not thinking (if that makes any sense).

----------


## saltyseedog

> Does getting rid of the trauma caused by the curse on my DG count?



Please explain.

----------


## Hukif

Me? I kind of took without permission some thoughts from my DG and took her to where her little brother died and ressurected him, thats the short version. I'm certain that worked on taking some of her trauma from being cursed away.

----------


## saltyseedog

thats kind of weird. You resurrected him? what was he a dc? is you DG a dc? Or is it a part of something else?

Mostly what I've been doing in my dreams lately is going to hell and fighting demons, going to another world where I collect energy and speak to other entities and fight with them. Talk to my dream guide. Hang out on my mushrooms planet where I often am ambushed by furry people (dcs) who used to be my friends but I killed everyone in their village so now they attack me, but last night I completely burned and destroyed everything on the mushroom planet and am going to rebuild it because it was starting to tire me out kind of. Also I do other stuff thats kind of personal that Id don't want to talk about plus many other random dreams and other places I've visited.

----------


## Hukif

Well as I said before, while in a dream I treat every single DC equally, so can't answer the something else thingy. I know she is a cancelor though, also yeah, I ressurected him.

So much killing! And so little at the same time, not like I can comment anything on that lol

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by saltyseedog


thats kind of weird. You resurrected him? what was he a dc? is you DG a dc? Or is it a part of something else?

Mostly what I've been doing in my dreams lately is going to hell and fighting demons, going to another world where I collect energy and speak to other entities and fight with them. Talk to my dream guide. Hang out on my mushrooms planet where I often am ambushed by furry people (dcs) who used to be my friends but I killed everyone in their village so now they attack me, but last night I completely burned and destroyed everything on the mushroom planet and am going to rebuild it because it was starting to tire me out kind of. Also I do other stuff thats kind of personal that Id don't want to talk about plus many other random dreams and other places I've visited.



I'm guessing you have LDs very often. Did you even look for one of these DCs yet?_

----------


## saltyseedog

which one? I haven't really been following all the stuff you guys have been saying  :tongue2:

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by saltyseedog


which one? I haven't really been following all the stuff you guys have been saying 



Any one, as it appears so far, each person has one of their own special entities._

----------


## saltyseedog

Well basically you have things in your dreams that are a part of you or an aspect of yourself or an aspect of your consciousness and they are your "energy". They represent whats going on inside of you. If there was another entity in your dream that would mean that their energy is inside your dream if that makes sense. For one, their dream body or avatar or whatever the main vehicle they use to be in your dream. Their dream body will be within their energy body which is basically their aura which is all the aspects of their consciousness. Their dream characters are not your energy. You may not have direct control over them. Sometimes foreign energy gets in our dreams and we can trace it back to the source. Foreign energy may take the form of a dream character. My dream guide is actually the dream character of another more powerful entity. He has his own individuated consciousness from the entity. I have dream characters that are always there in my dreams (even after I kill them) they say I am a part of them and they are a part of me but they are there own sentience. They exist in my dream worlds even when I'm not there. They are different colors in my aura. the different colors represent different aspects of my consciousness. It is my own energy that has its own sentience. they are a part of me, they are my energy but they are individuated. Basically if you really want to know that what you are seeing is another entity or not part of yourself you have to learn to _see_. When you look at a person or an animal or any living creature you get a particular feeling. You can feel their emotions or intent. Or their "vibes". Look into someones eyes you can feel their emotions and thoughts. Practice doing this with people. Looking into their eyes and feeling. feeling what they are feeling. As you develop this skill you can apply it to dreams and know that what you are seeing is not a part of yourself. Sorry its kind of all over the place how I described it but I tried my best  :tongue2:

----------


## Wristblade56

> Well basically you have things in your dreams that are a part of you or an aspect of yourself or an aspect of your consciousness and they are your "energy". They represent whats going on inside of you. If there was another entity in your dream that would mean that their energy is inside your dream if that makes sense. For one, their dream body or avatar or whatever the main vehicle they use to be in your dream. Their dream body will be within their energy body which is basically their aura which is all the aspects of their consciousness. Their dream characters are not your energy. You may not have direct control over them. Sometimes foreign energy gets in our dreams and we can trace it back to the source. Foreign energy may take the form of a dream character. My dream guide is actually the dream character of another more powerful entity. He has his own individuated consciousness from the entity. I have dream characters that are always there in my dreams (even after I kill them) they say I am a part of them and they are a part of me but they are there own sentience. They exist in my dream worlds even when I'm not there. They are different colors in my aura. the different colors represent different aspects of my consciousness. It is my own energy that has its own sentience. they are a part of me, they are my energy but they are individuated. Basically if you really want to know that what you are seeing is another entity or not part of yourself you have to learn to _see_. When you look at a person or an animal or any living creature you get a particular feeling. You can feel their emotions or intent. Or their "vibes". Look into someones eyes you can feel their emotions and thoughts. Practice doing this with people. Looking into their eyes and feeling. feeling what they are feeling. As you develop this skill you can apply it to dreams and know that what you are seeing is not a part of yourself. Sorry its kind of all over the place how I described it but I tried my best



really? i've looked into peoples eyes before and i saw nothing but an eyeball. i didn't feel anything strange, other than maybe worrying that they might think i'm staring.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


really? i've looked into peoples eyes before and i saw nothing but an eyeball. i didn't feel anything strange, other than maybe worrying that they might think i'm staring.



For me it is the opposite, I can actually feel people's presence. Countless times someone approached me from behind, made absolutely no noise or anything to alert me of their presence, but it feels like the cells in my back are being attracted to them like a magnet._

----------


## Suicideking

> Well basically you have things in your dreams that are a part of you or an aspect of yourself or an aspect of your consciousness and they are your "energy". They represent whats going on inside of you. If there was another entity in your dream that would mean that their energy is inside your dream if that makes sense. For one, their dream body or avatar or whatever the main vehicle they use to be in your dream. Their dream body will be within their energy body which is basically their aura which is all the aspects of their consciousness. Their dream characters are not your energy. You may not have direct control over them. Sometimes foreign energy gets in our dreams and we can trace it back to the source. Foreign energy may take the form of a dream character. My dream guide is actually the dream character of another more powerful entity. He has his own individuated consciousness from the entity. I have dream characters that are always there in my dreams (even after I kill them) they say I am a part of them and they are a part of me but they are there own sentience. They exist in my dream worlds even when I'm not there. They are different colors in my aura. the different colors represent different aspects of my consciousness. It is my own energy that has its own sentience. they are a part of me, they are my energy but they are individuated. Basically if you really want to know that what you are seeing is another entity or not part of yourself you have to learn to _see_. When you look at a person or an animal or any living creature you get a particular feeling. You can feel their emotions or intent. Or their "vibes". Look into someones eyes you can feel their emotions and thoughts. Practice doing this with people. Looking into their eyes and feeling. feeling what they are feeling. As you develop this skill you can apply it to dreams and know that what you are seeing is not a part of yourself. Sorry its kind of all over the place how I described it but I tried my best



hence auras, as i have mentioned earlier. you have to train yourself to see them. But,i dont have alot of time to re-train my vision. and yes the eyes tell alot about a person. It is the gateway to the soul and thats how you judge other people sub-consciously. Thats why secret service members wear sun \glasses all the time, people are alot more intimidating when their eyes can't be seen, you as a entity cant judge their intentions and thus you become a little uneasy.

look  at this link              http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=...iw=800&bih=485

guys on the left probably makes you more nervous then the guy on the right, my point proven

----------


## kenietz

I feel the people's presence with my back too and it works even in the dreams. In several dreams i felt with my back the presence of someone i know then i turned to that feeling, the dream changed and i was with that person. When looking into someone's eyes i do not actually stare at them i only stop my eyes onto them and feel them. Its a feeling in the stomach and then i listen to what the feeling says.

A question. Do you have that strange preference to where a person should be around you? I mean left or right. when i walk beside someone i prefer that person to be on my right side. I have a strange energy feeling when they are on the left which i do not like.

----------


## saltyseedog

thats interesting. I don't really care what side someone is walking with me, never bothered me either way  :tongue2:

----------


## Wristblade56

> I feel the people's presence with my back too and it works even in the dreams. In several dreams i felt with my back the presence of someone i know then i turned to that feeling, the dream changed and i was with that person. When looking into someone's eyes i do not actually stare at them i only stop my eyes onto them and feel them. Its a feeling in the stomach and then i listen to what the feeling says.
> 
> A question. Do you have that strange preference to where a person should be around you? I mean left or right. when i walk beside someone i prefer that person to be on my right side. I have a strange energy feeling when they are on the left which i do not like.



well, as long as a person isn't behind me, i'm cool. i get nervous when someone goes around behind me, or approaches me from behind, which i believe is just natural. i can't see them, so i can't really stop them from doing something unpleasent should they try. also i can "feel" a person behind me, but they have to be very close. i think i just feel their body heat. i can't seem to tell anything when i look into someone's eyes for some reason.

@suicide king: i looked at the picture and i gotta say at first glance i would've probrobly picked the guy without sunglasses to be my partner. i can't really tell why though, i never feel anything unusual when i look into someone's eyes. also i tried to see my "aura" and all i saw was what looked like white smokey stuff surrounding my body, and once it looked like this dark green thing appeared a bit further away and then dissapeared. i think it was just my eyes playing tricks on me though.

----------


## saltyseedog

Try not be misleaded looking for auras. Really it is truly is a feeling. It can be seen as colors. The colors are simply witnessing a symbolic representation of the vibration of the energy. The energy is truly a feeling. This is what you must experience it as a feeling first. Just simply practice looking at people and focus on the feeling you get from looking at that person. Eventually you will start to develop the ability to focus on these feelings as almost a second nature. Seeing energy as color is a whole other step that can really help you understand how your energy works. For one there are these different colors. Each of these colors represents an aspect of your consciousness. Most people have all these tentacles that whip around them. then the center of your energy body is your heart. Your heart contains all of these feelings. These tentacles feeling extend out into the outside layers of your aura and determine your mood as long as your only focused on the outer layers of your being. All of these feelings are manifested by your own thoughts. Negative thoughts create dark energy. Dark energy is basically pain. It is emotional pain. We have all this pain in our heart and it is killing us. It is suffering. We want healing from this. we want to be loved so other people can heal us from this pain. We from freedom from this pain. Thats why we feel we need love. We have the ability to heal ourselves though. We can heal ourselves through meditation.  We can let this dark energy just flow out of us. When two or more people love each other, normally what I see is tentacles of white light reaching out and reaching into the other persons being. the dark energy comes out in black looking clouds. The relief form this pain feels amazing. It hurts so much when we feel we need another person to heal us and they are not there though. We can seek freedom from this dependency by practicing meditation. We first become aware of these feelings of darkness within us then we let them just flow and they naturally flow out us.

ya I felt I needed to say all that sorry if it seems random and straying off the original topic a bit.

----------


## Aaeull

This conversation is interseting and all, I appreciate talking about Auras. I have been slowly getting that 'feeling' you guys are talking about. Now, it seems to _wash_ over my entire chest / head when I try to concentrate on it. There aren't too many people that lock eyes with you long enough for me to feel it the way you do though, I need more practice. Anyways, sweet post, sweet discussion, but I'd like to get back to the spiritual entities thing.

Hey MIIISTERNEUGIT, could we create another thread and go ahead with our plans starting ASAP? We'll all search for a particularly interesting dream character in May and we'll describe our experiences with them and then we'll vote and then we'll search for that character in June while we are on the hunt for another one. Sound good?

I'll create another thread now.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Aaeull


This conversation is interseting and all, I appreciate talking about Auras. I have been slowly getting that 'feeling' you guys are talking about. Now, it seems to wash over my entire chest / head when I try to concentrate on it. There aren't too many people that lock eyes with you long enough for me to feel it the way you do though, I need more practice. Anyways, sweet post, sweet discussion, but I'd like to get back to the spiritual entities thing.

Hey MIIISTERNEUGIT, could we create another thread and go ahead with our plans starting ASAP? We'll all search for a particularly interesting dream character in May and we'll describe our experiences with them and then we'll vote and then we'll search for that character in June while we are on the hunt for another one. Sound good?

I'll create another thread now.



Well, we aren't even sure that one person has more than one, even if everyone has one. What we could do though, is find our's, but not post anything about them, and send them to see each other dreamer. Then if both descriptions match, something will be proven. Right now, as far I am concerned, you don't "find" special DCs like hunting for birds. It is more as if we had some spirit that is our best friend, maybe even lover, that sticks around you._

----------


## saltyseedog

Ummm  so you guys are looking for some random dc that is another entity? And assuming we all have other souls that hang out with us in dreams that are like buddies from other dimensions from before this lifetime or something? Not necessarily true. You may have dreams where there is other entities or dreamers randomly sometimes. You might have shared dreams with others you are close to and not realize it. But really to become lucid in a dream where there is another entity present by chance is slim. If you become lucid often, then you can learn dream travel and find some buddies or maybe find some buddies you already have. I wouldn't go assuming your going to randomly meet another entity though when you become lucid once in forever. If you look for a dc or something that is "special" like its another entity or something, your probably just going to manifest one out of expectation.

----------


## Dthoughts

Well, they are trying to find out if it's actually possible to meet a dream character in a dream and have someone else meet the same dream character. Then there is the problem of one description of the dream character influencing the dream of the other pariticipant so that's kind of hard to do.
How can you validate that there are actually other entities/dreamers you can meet if ur the only one that has seen them ? 
Another tricky possibility is that we on dreamviews can read the same information think the same things and therefore possibly share the same dreams.. Just a thought.

----------


## Hukif

Also, what if the DC refuses to help? I know my DG would go all "Hell no!" at the idea.

----------


## Suicideking

> Also, what if the DC refuses to help? I know my DG would go all "Hell no!" at the idea.



Convince them I guess

----------


## Hukif

I guess, I'm not even trying with her though, she just hates me so doubt she will change her mind.

----------


## Ketsuyume

Why does your DG hate you? Seems like a good place to start.

----------


## saltyseedog

It happens when you attack and kill everything you see in a dream....

----------


## Hukif

It happens when I share my feelings with them, actually. She was given part of it, apparently she thought it was a curse, hates me. Short version.
I totally liked her dark side better though...

----------


## Wristblade56

Hukif, i have 2 words for you that will fix that whole problem: mind control

----------


## Hukif

But then it isn't fun! Most if not all my DCs behave like normal people, I don't want zombies in lucids, even more so the DG, she is giving me lots of fun. She is some kind of comedy experiment I'm making, like manga, yay!

Short version: It is no problem, I like it.

----------


## Suicideking

> But then it isn't fun! Most if not all my DCs behave like normal people, I don't want zombies in lucids, even more so the DG, she is giving me lots of fun. She is some kind of comedy experiment I'm making, like manga, yay!
> 
> Short version: It is no problem, I like it.




is it possible to enjoy something directing hate to u all the time?

----------


## Hukif

Yes, people don't tend to do it though, so most will say its silly.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Suicideking


is it possible to enjoy something directing hate to u all the time?



Have you ever watched a comedy? There is lots of times hate can be portrayed funnily._

----------


## Wristblade56

man, my LDing motivation has plummeted. i don't really even try anymore. i'm probrobly gonna try to get into the habit of RCing often, then it won't be a problem.

----------


## Suicideking

> man, my LDing motivation has plummeted. i don't really even try anymore. i'm probrobly gonna try to get into the habit of RCing often, then it won't be a problem.



Don't worry, mine has too. Its a busy time of year, exams coming up, AP testing, sports are getting to thier peak and not to mention im getting 6 hours of sleep a night. But whatever, over the summer I'm sure everyone will get back into it.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Suicideking


Don't worry, mine has too. Its a busy time of year, exams coming up, AP testing, sports are getting to thier peak and not to mention im getting 6 hours of sleep a night. But whatever, over the summer I'm sure everyone will get back into it.



Yeah! Go summer! Less stress, more LDs, and more Spiritual Entities!_

----------


## Wristblade56

when summer comes, school stays for me. ah, the joys of homeschooling >_>. in fact i get even more busy doing stuff with my friends during the summer. my motivation'll bounce back eventually though, it always does.  :smiley:

----------


## Rawracookie

Hey, there! Sorry I haven't posted recently. I, too, have been feeling the pressure of finals. It'll be over next week, though.

Haven't had an LD for a few weeks. My motivation has been down lately. However, last couple days I've been trying harder.

On the "aural" sense when someone is behind you, I think it is reasonable that there could be a physical sense for us. I forget the name, but there's some fish that has an electric field around it. When a fish gets near it, the electric field is partially capacitated into the "intruding" fish. Like multitouch touchscreens do with your finger. This fish has a highly developed brain with something that resembles a mammalian neocortex. I think it is possible a less developed version of that is present in us.

Also, I still don't understand why a couple of you have a fixation with violence against DC's. If memory serves me right Wristblade and Hukif both have it.

Also, another research topic for me/we to look into. Dream/astral plane(s). What exists, where, how many, contains what, etc. There's alot of accounts on the internet, but it isn't quite clearly defined.

Also, I recently watched "What the Bleep!?: Down the Rabbit Hole" which is about quantum physics. I'm not quite sure I buy into most of quantum theory, but some of it reminded me of some of the weirdness of "beyond dreaming."

----------


## Hukif

On violence, I like fights. My fav part of dreams along with experiments.

----------


## Wristblade56

Rawracookie, here's why: i'm 14 and i can't come close to beating an 8-year-old in an arm-wrestling match. i punched a guy as hard as i could and he didn't even flinch. i'm also a gamer. i play videogames for like 4-5 hours a day. most of the videogames i play have a great deal of violence, such as Halo, Gears of War, and Metroid Prime. I also often have alot of stress built up. although i rarely attack DCs, once i get good at LDing i plan to begin killing DCs often. they aren't real, there are no consequenses for killing them. it's a great stress reliever.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Rawracookie, here's why: i'm 14 and i can't come close to beating an 8-year-old in an arm-wrestling match. i punched a guy as hard as i could and he didn't even flinch. i'm also a gamer. i play videogames for like 4-5 hours a day. most of the videogames i play have a great deal of violence, such as Halo, Gears of War, and Metroid Prime. I also often have alot of stress built up. although i rarely attack DCs, once i get good at LDing i plan to begin killing DCs often. they aren't real, there are no consequenses for killing them. it's a great stress reliever.



When I was 14, I was 5 feet tall, 85 pounds. I can relate. 

You probably don't know how to punch, and you probably punched him on strong part of the body. But, punches are actually weak because of all the little bones in your hands. Most people that get into fist fights come out with injuries in their hands. It's much better to attack with the blade of the forearm which is a huge bone in comparison.  I suggest spending some of those 5 hours increasing your physical strength. Martial arts is awesome. I have learned a bit of kung fu, karate, judo, greco-roman wrestling, and received law enforcement training in the Coast Guard. Knowing you can kick ass in waking and dream life is awesome. You build confidence, strength, endurance, pain tolerance, and you don't get fucked with. And it feels good to be ripped.

It has been my goal to make my waking life as awesome as my dream life, and it's working.

On keeping on topic, I have learned psychic warfare from entities in dreams and the astral plane that have helped me combat psychic vampires on this plane.

Mainly Vegeta, Professor X, and Xaphor.

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

After finals, my motivation kind of just went downhill. My motivation is to improve my perspective of waking life. Now that I'm in lazy summer mode, it's tough to improve anything with dreams unless I'm trying my best to follow my life goals when I'm awake. So I'm probably going to start looking for a job soon, or maybe join some voluntary program.

But with respect to dreams, my recall has remained about the same even though I stopped recording my dreams in DJs. I still have the intention to remember everything, I just don't feel like recording anything at the moment. However, I haven't gained lucidity in a while from any dreams I did recall. I just wanted to say, I'll be back in the game soon  :smiley: 





> Rawracookie, here's why: i'm 14 and i can't come close to beating an 8-year-old in an arm-wrestling match. i punched a guy as hard as i could and he didn't even flinch. i'm also a gamer. i play videogames for like 4-5 hours a day. most of the videogames i play have a great deal of violence, such as Halo, Gears of War, and Metroid Prime. I also often have alot of stress built up. although i rarely attack DCs, once i get good at LDing i plan to begin killing DCs often. they aren't real, there are no consequenses for killing them. it's a great stress reliever.



I agree with Nomad.

And to add, no one is exactly born with the muscular capacity to be able to defend themselves. Sure, the genes and the frame help, but either way, everyone with any strength has worked for it at some level. Going to the gym regularly is both healthy and will make you feel great. In addition, learning defense techniques and styles will only sharpen the control with any strength you gain.

(Btw, I dunno if its possible to be too young to go to the gym or not. I have friends who've been lifting since high school to aid in their football and wrestling teams).

You don't have to be an oversized meathead to go to the gym. Everyone starts off somewhere. I remember the first time I went, I was incredibly skinny and intimidated by the others there who looked pretty jacked up. But in a few months, you have the capacity to gain a lot (new gains can arrive quickly). As you progress, the gains will slow down, but by then you'll realize you're probably a lot stronger and healthier than you were before. In my opinion, it's just a maintenance of a good healthy lifestyle.

Just a suggestion to consider  ::D:

----------


## Wristblade56

this is stupid and totally off-topic, but what are finals?

----------


## Hukif

The tests you take at the end of the school cycle to pass classes or something, I heard.

----------


## Suicideking

Instead of going to the gym just join a crew program(I row for my school btw) it's the most strength intensive sport on the planet. It works all muscle groups and cardio at one time, it's fun and your only 14 so you got a long ways to go physically.

----------


## Bearbear

test

----------


## Rawracookie

lolwut? At 14 are you in high school or still middle school? I was in high school, but I was always one of the younger ones. If middle school, you'll find out soon enough when you get into high school. From then on you have big cumulative tests mid- and end-term.

Anyways, a couple nights ago I had an accidental RC when I was dragged underwater by a mermaid. Funny, in the dream I held my breath pretty much realistically. I lost lucidity when I was still freaking out about drowning. lol >.<

Also I mixed my own voice saying "reality check" into a couple of my songs that I listen to over and over. And I also realized, RCing whenever I go through doors isn't working for me because there are seldom doors I notice in normal dreams. I'm starting to switch when I RC to other places. Anyways, the point is, hopefully I'll be LDing again soon to test some of these things.

----------


## Wristblade56

I'm homeschooled, been homeschooled my whole life. only set foot in a public school like twice.

anyways i RC whenever i think about it, which is about 2-3 times a day. i wanna start RCing more, but the only thing that is almost always in my dreams is videogames, and when i play a videogame i feel like i AM the character i play as. (this manifests in my dreams because when i start playing a videogame in a dream i eventually start controlling the character directly.) i don't know of any games that have a button that RCs.

about the exercise thing i play airsoft in the woods with my friends once in a while. run all over the place. in fact yesterday i ran until i collapsed.  :tongue2: 

lol i saw on this page an ad that said "looking for Spiritual Entities? get numbers, addreses, directions..." maybe we can use that to find them  :Cheeky:

----------


## Rawracookie

lol, I see that, too. I think the advertisement automatically incorporates some of the page. I clicked on it. The site is actually a database for local businesses.

----------


## Caden

I don't mean to be cruel to this thread, it had its time in the sun and it was good but after postings about working out at the gym and someone using the thread as a place to test his posting skills, I think

----------


## Baron Samedi

It's time for people to start posting dreams about spiritual entities on the dream plane. or nothing.

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by WakingNomad


It's time for people to start posting dreams about spiritual entities on the dream plane. or nothing.



Yea I wish I could... It is just I am trying to LD and failing... I want to start destroying stuff. But you could keep it in good conscience that this is my #1 goal when I finally do get consistent Lucid Dreams._

----------

